# does this guy use steroids?



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Just wondered hew looks 100% natty to me :whistling: :confused1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

natural i mean look at his nipples only nattys get gyno ....


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

uhan said:


> natural i mean look at his nipples only nattys get gyno ....


thats what i thought. obvs a natty scum.


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ya id say hes a natty but then again i am blind without my glasses on


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

he's natural, hes been on the nesquik cereal diet, its immense


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

his front delts just look like a huge absess


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

fatmanstan! said:


> he's natural, hes been on the nesquik cereal diet, its immense


I heard he also uses whey protein, apparantly he swears blind by holland and barrats stuff and woke up a beast so always uses them now.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

hes had synthol in them delts surly.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> hes had synthol in them delts surly.


no mate, nesquik cereal you ought to try it. Theres more nesquik receptors in the delts and traps, which helps the nesquik binding globulin causing more nesquik synthesis.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> hes had synthol in them delts surly.


Are you mad, he does 2o minites in the gym per week and does the nesquick diet along with a scoop on holland and barrats whey protien, obvs he never used synthol, AAS or pro homones, i heard he wont even use creatine.


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

looks like synthol abuse to me tbh and look at the chest to arm ratio


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

lolik said:


> looks like synthol abuse to me tbh and look at the chest to arm ratio


Ive spoke to him hes 100% natural no synthol, no HGH, no AAS.......


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> Ive spoke to him hes 100% natural no synthol, no HGH, no AAS.......


i have tyson on speed dial , he swears he didnt take cheque drops when he bit holyfields ear ....


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

yeah but thats tyson, not this guy.....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ive no idea who the guy is tbh i dont really care , but he has taken gear that is fact .


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

But the million dollar question is, do I take protein shakes on non-workout days or only after I train?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

uhan said:


> ive no idea who the guy is tbh i dont really care , but he has taken gear that is fact .


Are you for real ??? you must be of your rocker if you think hes using geer

Apparantly it was cold that day and his nipples poked out more appearing to be gyno.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> hes had synthol in them delts surly.


This ^

And yes he uses 475mg Test / 347mg Eq / 198mg Tren


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> Are you for real ??? you must be of your rocker if you think hes using geer
> 
> Apparantly it was cold that day and his nipples poked out more appearing to be gyno.


im tempted to neg you .


----------



## michael2516 (Jun 21, 2011)

search synthol on youtube this edjet comes up quite a bit, looks like a knob, altho not as bad as most of them , tiny iron he calls himself lol


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

uhan said:


> im tempted to neg you .


Sorry to what?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Raptor said:


> This ^
> 
> And yes he uses 475mg Test / 347mg Eq / 198mg Tren


dont make me cry, ive got a 50grand bet on this...................................


----------



## michael2516 (Jun 21, 2011)

lol


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

michael2516 said:


> lol


i think this guys got a better body than all the pros and hes 100 percent natural, i mean come on he doesnt even use createn and he only has one scoop of whey each year.


----------



## michael2516 (Jun 21, 2011)

hafta give him respect for that! its amazin what a few farley rusks can do ;-)

im not sure who he wants to be , rampage jackson or mr T


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

seriously tho i never realise how soppy and serius UHAN was! **** me must be boring being you soppy chops


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My question is are you a troll or just a first class bell end ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> seriously tho i never realise how soppy and serius UHAN was! **** me must be boring being you soppy chops


pointless thread made by another pointless member .


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

uhan said:


> pointless thread made by another pointless member .


best post on this thread! along with milky's!!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I seen that fella in thailand a few years ago trying to promote his self as a actor, i also seen him come out a pharmacy with a tump of gear! case closed ha ha


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> My question is are you a troll or just a first class bell end ?


coming from the wun i thought was one of the best here, no pal, just havin a laugh as all, obvs people like and uhan you cant hack it, why dont you go say this the guy who made the HHH steroid question thread?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Good start Johnny son, Welcome aboard  plenty of kind men on here including my self ( you annoying Cu nt)


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> Good start Johnny son, Welcome aboard  plenty of kind men on here including my self ( you annoying Cu nt) haha


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

uhan said:


> pointless thread made by another pointless member .


jus coz you cant have fun! soppy chops


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> jus coz you cant have fun! soppy chops


I find you amusing, more thread matey keep em coming


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> I find you amusing, more thread matey keep em coming


gud to see people can tolerate a bit of a joke then, i think uhan is thick for not even realising i was actually having a laugh about the guy in the photo. some people dont have a sence of humor tho so you cant blame him..


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

started reading this thread just to see where it went. Thats a little bit of my life I wont get back!! OFF!!!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> gud to see people can tolerate a bit of a joke then, i think uhan is thick for not even realising i was actually having a laugh about the guy in the photo. some people dont have a sence of humor tho so you cant blame him..


hes a creepo, he deserves abit of lashing, specially been english to, propa nob ed


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

ar you irish mush?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> hes a creepo, he deserves abit of lashing, specially been english to, propa nob ed


care to clarify ?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

uhan said:


> care to clarify ?


i can jus see by ur photo that your one of them straigh faced no emotion tipe of people, maybe thats why you dont take jokes?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

uhan said:


> care to clarify ?


mr Synthol


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

anyway hav to fly of for a few hours, wont be sittin on her maoaning at people jokes like some boring englishman lmfao


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> i can jus see by ur photo that your one of them straigh faced no emotion tipe of people, maybe thats why you dont take jokes?


maybe its because im not long back from a funeral yet im getting married in 17 days and sign back onto what was the best muscle forum around only to find a johnny stubbs wannabe posting more useless crap , wtf is anyone gonna learn from this thread other than you have a sh1t sense of humor .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> mr Synthol


again .... care to clarify ? ... you make no sense .


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

uhan said:


> pointless thread made by another pointless member .


So true I wish the mods would let me ban numptys from here I would have a full time job on my hands


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fullhouse said:


> So true I wish the mods would let me ban numptys from here I would have a full time job on my hands


fullhouse for mod 

wave your banning stick over the starter of this thread :lol:

and his mate .


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

This guy is Tiny irons, he's got some small acting roles in a few films. I've seen him train at one of the gyms i go to and have to say this guy is freakishly "huge" but completly out of proportion. He has huge traps, shoulder and arms but no symmetry.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> hes a creepo, he deserves abit of lashing, specially been english to, propa nob ed


thats rather assuming is it not ?

besides that could be classed as racism...


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Sub-Zero said:


> This guy is Tiny irons, he's got some small acting roles in a few films. I've seen him train at one of the gyms i go to and have to say this guy is freakishly "huge" but completly out of proportion. He has huge traps, shoulder and arms but no symmetry.


And a set of these


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL, just logged back onto this thread! i missed all the fun!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> And a set of these


lol

Yes, i forgot to add he has skinny legs


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

This guys been on the nesquik cereal cycle too


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

lolik said:


> looks like synthol abuse to me tbh and look at the chest to arm ratio


yep deffo.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok fellas chill out... the guy in the pic is so full of AAS and synthol he probably p!sses it, that is obvious.

I'm assuming the thread poster was just having a laugh in saying otherwise and not seriously defending the guy as a natty at all... whatever, please don't let this thread descend into personal insults.

Feel absolutely free to mock the fool on synthol with full force (and especially also that guy fatmanstan has just linked a clip to - seen him before and he's a world class tool), but to each other, please be nice


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

I swear Ive seen that guy in a few music videos think hes called tiny iron


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

energize17 said:


> I swear Ive seen that guy in a few music videos think hes called tiny iron


are you being serious mate?


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Yh i think hes in lethal bizzle video called go hard he acts like a personal trainer

And in another song called something like peaches or somethig


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

hahaha check out his website http://www.tinyiron.co.uk/


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

He is in the 50 cent and ashley cole produced film starring tammer hassan and danny dyer and 50 cent himself.

Tiny is in it as a street fighter who fights tammers character. Small part in it. Called dead man running. Good film bit of easy viewing with good ending.

At least i think its him. Some size the cnut.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

http://www.tinyiron.co.uk/


----------



## Iamaz (Jul 19, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ That's the funniest thing i've seen all day :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

what a d1ck


----------



## Hicup (Jan 3, 2011)

uhan said:


> thats rather assuming is it not ?
> 
> besides that could be classed as racism...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

If it was meant to be a joke / wind up then please accept my aoplogies...


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> If it was meant to be a joke / wind up then please accept my aoplogies...


Apologie exepted my friend  Would lyk to say im was in a very happy mood alday and thought i would have a laugh on here, Sory Uhan if you where just in from a funerel, my regards, but no need to take it out on someone trying to have fun eh. I knew who this guy was before i made the thread and obvs i can cleerly see hes not natural, some people however ( you uhan) need to not take something that appears very un serious as you can tell from others posts and get all defensive whether he uses gear or not, i cudnt give 2 ****s wever he stuffed synthol up his **** tbh. I guess people tink im a bit of a dick now beacuse i treid to have the fun that others have done and not get slated for. but then agian i cudnt give 2 ****s what aloud of musclemen wanna bs tink on the internet.

rant over.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> Apologie exepted my friend  Would lyk to say im was in a very happy mood alday and thought i would have a laugh on here, Sory Uhan if you where just in from a funerel, my regards, but no need to take it out on someone trying to have fun eh. I knew who this guy was before i made the thread and obvs i can cleerly see hes not natural, some people however ( you uhan) need to not take something that appears very un serious as you can tell from others posts and get all defensive whether he uses gear or not, i cudnt give 2 ****s wever he stuffed synthol up his **** tbh. I guess people tink im a bit of a dick now beacuse i treid to have the fun that others have done and not get slated for. but then agian i cudnt give 2 ****s what aloud of musclemen wanna bs tink on the internet.
> 
> rant over.


Lol goodnight dear


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

fatmanstan! said:


> Lol goodnight dear


goodnight, not yet **** me got nout to do tommrow still manage to sleep in till early aftonoon.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

His name is tiny Iron






He wanted to be BA in the new A team


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

El Ricardinho said:


> He is in the 50 cent and ashley cole produced film starring tammer hassan and danny dyer and 50 cent himself.
> 
> Tiny is in it as a street fighter who fights tammers character. Small part in it. Called dead man running. Good film bit of easy viewing with good ending.
> 
> At least i think its him. Some size the cnut.


Ah is that him? Good film that, may good watch it again now :thumbup1:



johnny_lee said:


> Just wondered hew looks 100% natty to me :whistling: :confused1:
> 
> View attachment 60102


Repped you and got rid of your red bars mate. I realised you were kidding at least haha


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

hackskii said:


> http://www.tinyiron.co.uk/


beat me to it lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

with his necklace, he looks like the African verison of Crocodile Dundee


----------

